# Hello



## SquirrellCook (Nov 28, 2019)

Been a member on Motorhomer for a while and thought I should make the trip as our interests are more off grid.
So Hello from Anita and Mark.


----------



## Makzine (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 28, 2019)

Hiya glad you came over...


----------



## Forresbroons (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2019)

Best site and welcome.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## REC (Nov 29, 2019)

Welcome! I flit between forums and enjoy both....


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------

